# Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play



## Franjo5000 (14. Dezember 2014)

*Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Hallo ich bin neu und hoffe in diesem Unterforum bin ich richtig.

Ich plane ausschließlich per PC Let's Player zu werden.
Nun bräuchte ich eure Empfehlung zur Hardware(z.B. Kopfhörer, Aufnahmeprogramm,...). Um PC, Maus, Tastatur usw. nichts.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme viele antworten.


----------



## Noirsoleil (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Du willst also mehrere hundert Euro investieren nur für vlt. so 100-200 Abonnenten? 
Sorry aber das muss ich mal los werden:
*ES IST QUASI UNMÖGLICH JETZT ALS LET`S PLAYER NOCH RICHTIG DURCHZUSTARTEN. *
Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Leute die das schon machen, also deinen Chancen sind verschwindend gering auch nur 1K Abonnenten zu schaffen. Und dafür willst du richtig Geld ausgeben? Warum?


----------



## Franjo5000 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Ich meine es Ernst. Ich will es als Hobby zum Spaß haben und will diesen mit Zuschauern teilen.

Sag niemals nie!

Bitte ab jetzt nur Antworten die wirklich eine Hardware Beratung sind.


----------



## Noirsoleil (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Okay, na wenn du Spaß dran hast 

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## shadie (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



Noirsoleil schrieb:


> Du willst also mehrere hundert Euro investieren nur für vlt. so 100-200 Abonnenten?
> Sorry aber das muss ich mal los werden:
> *ES IST QUASI UNMÖGLICH JETZT ALS LET`S PLAYER NOCH RICHTIG DURCHZUSTARTEN. *
> Es gibt einfach viel zu viele Leute die das schon machen, also deinen Chancen sind verschwindend gering auch nur 1K Abonnenten zu schaffen. Und dafür willst du richtig Geld ausgeben? Warum?



Er hat nigends geschrieben dass er groß werden will und Geld damit zu verdienen im Vordergrund steht.
Sieh es als Hobby an.

Warum gebe ich tausende von Euros für mein Motorrad aus?
Geld verdiene ich damit auch nicht, ganz im Gegenteil, der Sprit kostet sogar noch richtig Geld.


@ TE:

als kostenloses Videoschnittprogramm würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
Lightworks - Download - CHIP

Wenns was kosten darf:
Adobe premiere Pro CS6 / auf Ebay kaufen (bei vertrauenswürdigen Händlern) kostet dort ca. 400-500 €, ist dafür aber auch einfach das beste was ich je genutzt habe.

Für die Tonaufnahme :
Audacity - Download - CHIP

Welche Grafikkarte hast du?

Je nachdem ob AMD oder NV, nutzt du am besten die integrierten Aufnahmeprogramme, die erzeugen sehr wenig CPU Auslastung.


Mikro:
Wenn du gleich was ordentliches haben willst:
Rode NT1-A Complete Vocal Recording
Dazu dann noch ein kleines Pult für die Stromversorgung und zum Mischen
(das braucht keine zehntausend Knöppe, du hast eh nur eine Audiospur)

Kopfhörer musst du Probehören, kann keiner für dich entscheiden.

Ich nutze die 
Sony MDRDS6500 FunkkopfhÃ¶rer in 7.1 DigitalqualitÃ?t: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sind Funkkopfhörer, für das gleiche Geld bzw. etwas mehr kann man mit Kabel aber wesentlich bessere bekommen:

Philips Fidelio X1/00 Premium HiFi-StereokopfhÃ¶rer aus: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bei Maus und Tastatur sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass Sie an sich schon recht leise Klickgeräusche haben.
Sonst hört man das Klicken ständig, das gibt sich keiner länger als 5 Minuten.


Zum Thema: Wenn du damit aber eventuell doch vor hast Geld zu verdienen, das kann man heutzutage definitiv vergessen.
Da musst du schon ein ausgezeichnetes Talent sein, die großen YOutuber haben Mittel um wesentlich aufwendigere Letsplay zu machen.
Die haben hochwertige kameras um die Facecam einzubinden und lauter solcher kleiner Features, die du einfach noch nicht bieten kannst..

Wenns dir Spaß macht und du es als Hobby ansiehst, nur zu.
Geld wirst du da aber in absehbarer Zeit nicht mit verdienen können


----------



## TroaX (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Als Aufnahmeprogramm kannst du OpenBroadcaster verwenden. Das kostet nichts und das kannste auch vorab mal testen. Denn das kümmert sich nicht nur um die Video-, sondern auch um die Audioaufnahme und ist in der Szene recht weit verbreitet. Vor allem, da es direkt Bild in Bild unterstützt und die Möglichkeit bietet, Szenen vorzubereiten und zwischen denen zu switchen. Man könnte sogar, wenn man mehrere Kameras angeschlossen hat, Live-Cut über die Szenenauswahl machen.

Für normalen Videoschnitt muss es nun nicht zwangsläufig Adobe sein. Das Vegas-Moviestudio oder Magix-Video ist für das Geld, was sie kosten schon wirklich Leistungsstark. Da kann es sich auch ab und an lohnen, bei Conrad, MediaMarkt oder Saturn mal auf den Grabbeltischen umzusehen. Denn wenn von Magix was neues kommt, dann landet der Vorgänger meist für nen Bruchteil dort auf der Auslage. Wenn man sich aber dafür ganz das Geld sparen will, dann ist Lightworx ein Top-Programm. Allerdings gibt es dort zwischen OpenSource und der kommerziellen Version erhebliche Unterschiede. Also bitte vorher richtig informieren.

Was Facecam angeht, da reicht eine gute Webcam aus. Mindestens HD sollte sie schon haben (Lässt sich bei Bild in Bild eh für ein schärferes Bild herunterskallieren) und man sollte nicht unbedingt die billigste nehmen, da vom Preis auch oftmals der Sensor abhängig ist. Die billigen haben gerade bei schlechteren Lichtverhältnissen ein starkes Bildrauschen. Eine Logitech oder Microsoft-Webcam passt da schon. Aber mindestens 40 € + solltest du einrechnen.

Bei der Audiohardware solltest du schauen, das du ein Kondensator-Großmembranmikro bekommst. Zur Aufnahme eignet sich besonders eine Soundkarte mit ASIO-Treibern. Entweder nimmst du ein externes Audio-Interface mit Phantomspeisung oder ein kleines Mischpult mit Phantomspeisung und ggf. Interface integriert. Für deine Zwecke brauchst du da kein Hochleistungs-Studioequipment.
2 Beispiele:
Mischer mit integrierter Soundkarte und Phantomspeisung: Behringer Xenyx 302 Usb (Besonders gut auch als Kopfhörerverstärker geeignet  )
Kondensator-Membranmikro: Superlux E205
USB-Mikro (erspart den Mischer): Superlux E205U
Dazu noch Ständer/Stativ und Pop-Schutz und dann passt es.  Im Set bekommste es zum Beispiel auch so: the t.bone SC 450 USB Podcast Bundle

Bei Kopfhörern ist im Grunde nur wichtig, das du einen geschlossenen Kopfhörer hast, um zu verhindern, das dein Mikro den Sound aus dem Hörer aufnimmt. Das kann je nach Ausprägung zu Rückkopplungen führen. Ansonsten ist die Frage nach dem richtigen Kopfhörer immer die selbe. Wenn du Audioaffin bist, dann kann sich ein teurer Hörer schon lohnen. Ansonsten reichen meist Hifi-Kopfhörer komplett aus. Da bekommste schon recht gute ab 40 €.


----------



## DatMainboard (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Das Headset sollte eine von Razer haben. Ich will dich vorwarnen LPs sind ausgestorben. Die Leute wollen eine Person haben die jeden Tag jedes Spiel in der größten Grafik spielt  und auch keine Minecraft LPenden Kinder. Soll kein Vorwurf sein aber es ist verdammt teuer du bist wahrscheinlich noch Schüler und wirst in den Keller sinken weil es viel zu viel zeit kostet


----------



## shadie (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



DatMainboard schrieb:


> Das Headset sollte eine von Razer haben.



Willst du Ihm aktuell echt Elektroschrott empfehlen?

Razer ist in Sachen Audio  einer der schlechtesten Hersteller


----------



## Atent123 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



shadie schrieb:


> Er hat nigends geschrieben dass er groß werden will und Geld damit zu verdienen im Vordergrund steht.
> Sieh es als Hobby an.
> 
> Warum gebe ich tausende von Euros für mein Motorrad aus?
> ...



Premiere codiert einfach schlacht.
Als Codec wird Mainconcept genutzt und es wird immer noch Bitratenbasiert gearbeitet.
MeGui ist durch x264 und CFR deutlich besser.
Zur Aufnahme den MSI Afterburner mit dem Magic YUV losssles Codec nehmen.
und dann mit Megui auf 3200x 1800 hochskalieren damit YouTube 20 mb/s  freischaltet.
Was das Mikro angeht würde ich entweder auf ein t-bone sc 440/450 USB (Nur mit Windows 7) oder ein Rode NT USB gehen.


----------



## TroaX (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



DatMainboard schrieb:


> Das Headset sollte eine von Razer haben. Ich will dich vorwarnen LPs sind ausgestorben. Die Leute wollen eine Person haben die jeden Tag jedes Spiel in der größten Grafik spielt  und auch keine Minecraft LPenden Kinder. Soll kein Vorwurf sein aber es ist verdammt teuer du bist wahrscheinlich noch Schüler und wirst in den Keller sinken weil es viel zu viel zeit kostet


Dafür, das keiner Minecraft LPler sehen will, sind aber viele damit verdammt erfolgreich 

Davon mal abgesehen, ist ein Hobby erst dann zu teuer, wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann. Und ich denke es schadet nicht, sich ein wenig Kompetenz mit solchen Sachen anzueignen. Durch soetwas findet er vielleicht auch noch einen anderen Schwerpunkt, der ihm besser gefallen könnte (z.B. Video-Editing, Sound-Editing etc.). Gemäß dem Motto "Durch Fehler kann man lernen" lasst ihn testen, ob er einen Fehler macht oder nicht. Aber er wird aus der Sache etwas mitnehmen. Es ist also nie umsonst!

Ich halte von Razer mal garnichts im Audio-Bereich. Ob sich da die 55 € für das Kraken lohnen weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, das es für 50-75 € jede Menge von Fostex, AKG, Sony, AudioTechnica und Co. gibt, die durch die Bank weg alle besser sein dürften.


----------



## Franjo5000 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



TroaX schrieb:


> Dafür, das keiner Minecraft LPler sehen will, sind aber viele damit verdammt erfolgreich
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen, ist ein Hobby erst dann zu teuer, wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann. Und ich denke es schadet nicht, sich ein wenig Kompetenz mit solchen Sachen anzueignen. Durch soetwas findet er vielleicht auch noch einen anderen Schwerpunkt, der ihm besser gefallen könnte (z.B. Video-Editing, Sound-Editing etc.). Gemäß dem Motto "Durch Fehler kann man lernen" lasst ihn testen, ob er einen Fehler macht oder nicht. Aber er wird aus der Sache etwas mitnehmen. Es ist also nie umsonst!
> 
> Ich halte von Razer mal garnichts im Audio-Bereich. Ob sich da die 55 € für das Kraken lohnen weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, das es für 50-75 € jede Menge von Fostex, AKG, Sony, AudioTechnica und Co. gibt, die durch die Bank weg alle besser sein dürften.





Atent123 schrieb:


> Premiere codiert einfach schlacht.
> Als Codec wird Mainconcept genutzt und es wird immer noch Bitratenbasiert gearbeitet.
> MeGui ist durch x264 und CFR deutlich besser.
> Zur Aufnahme den MSI Afterburner mit dem Magic YUV losssles Codec nehmen.
> ...





DatMainboard schrieb:


> Das Headset sollte eine von Razer haben. Ich will dich vorwarnen LPs sind ausgestorben. Die Leute wollen eine Person haben die jeden Tag jedes Spiel in der größten Grafik spielt  und auch keine Minecraft LPenden Kinder. Soll kein Vorwurf sein aber es ist verdammt teuer du bist wahrscheinlich noch Schüler und wirst in den Keller sinken weil es viel zu viel zeit kostet





TroaX schrieb:


> Als Aufnahmeprogramm kannst du OpenBroadcaster verwenden. Das kostet nichts und das kannste auch vorab mal testen. Denn das kümmert sich nicht nur um die Video-, sondern auch um die Audioaufnahme und ist in der Szene recht weit verbreitet. Vor allem, da es direkt Bild in Bild unterstützt und die Möglichkeit bietet, Szenen vorzubereiten und zwischen denen zu switchen. Man könnte sogar, wenn man mehrere Kameras angeschlossen hat, Live-Cut über die Szenenauswahl machen.
> 
> Für normalen Videoschnitt muss es nun nicht zwangsläufig Adobe sein. Das Vegas-Moviestudio oder Magix-Video ist für das Geld, was sie kosten schon wirklich Leistungsstark. Da kann es sich auch ab und an lohnen, bei Conrad, MediaMarkt oder Saturn mal auf den Grabbeltischen umzusehen. Denn wenn von Magix was neues kommt, dann landet der Vorgänger meist für nen Bruchteil dort auf der Auslage. Wenn man sich aber dafür ganz das Geld sparen will, dann ist Lightworx ein Top-Programm. Allerdings gibt es dort zwischen OpenSource und der kommerziellen Version erhebliche Unterschiede. Also bitte vorher richtig informieren.
> 
> ...





shadie schrieb:


> Er hat nigends geschrieben dass er groß werden will und Geld damit zu verdienen im Vordergrund steht.
> Sieh es als Hobby an.
> 
> Warum gebe ich tausende von Euros für mein Motorrad aus?
> ...



Sorry dass ich erst jetzt wieder antworte, aber eben die Weihnachtszeit.

Es ist noch offen wie viel es kosten darf.
Das ganze wird mit einem anderen PC gemacht als ich jetzt schreibe, so werde ich in diesem Forum (pcgameshardware.de) um einen PC zum zusammenstellen fragen, der sollte dann die neueste/beste Nvidia GeForce Grafikkarte haben.

Wie ist eure Meinung:

Kopfhörer + Mikrofon oder Headset?

Was für eins ist besser?

Mit Let's Plays würde ich langsam anfangen Ende Jänner(Januar) oder Anfang Februar wie es eben aussieht weil das erste Let's Play soll GTA Online sein.

Als Schnittprogramm scheint wirklich wohl Lightworks eine gute Idee zu sein.
Ich würde sagen meine Maus und Tastatur passen.
Als Aufnahmeprogramm, ich glaube da gibt es eines namens FRAPS wie ist das oder ist das was anderes?


----------



## Atent123 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



Franjo5000 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich erst jetzt wieder antworte, aber eben die Weihnachtszeit.
> 
> Es ist noch offen wie viel es kosten darf.
> Das ganze wird mit einem anderen PC gemacht als ich jetzt schreibe, so werde ich in diesem Forum (pcgameshardware.de) um einen PC zum zusammenstellen fragen, der sollte dann die neueste/beste Nvidia GeForce Grafikkarte haben.
> ...



Ich empfehle den Afterburner mit einem lossless Codec wie dem Magic YuV Codec.
Lightworks unterstützt meines Wissens kein x264 deswegen würde ich mir Sony Movie Studio holen und dann mit einem Frameserver über Megui codieren.
Ich würde entweder das MMX300 (600 Ohm )  Mit einer entsprechenden Soundkarte oder das DT 770 Pro mit dem Rode NT1 und einer Presonus AudioBox 22VSL empfehlen.


----------



## Franjo5000 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte wirklich bitte mehr Meinungen.

Und zum Unterschied, bei mir ist ein Headset:

Große Kopfhörer mit so einer Stange als Mikrofon

Daher bräuchte ich auch die Meinung ob eben Kopfhörer mit Mikrofonstange oder jeweils eigenständige Kopfhörer und so großes Mikrofon besser wären.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Ich kann nur raten diese Frage in den dafür vorgesehenen Unterforen zu stellen, hier wird nur zufällig jemand darüber stolpern.


----------



## Franjo5000 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich kann nur raten diese Frage in den dafür vorgesehenen Unterforen zu stellen, hier wird nur zufällig jemand darüber stolpern.



Und welches wäre das deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Grotix (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Empfehlung zu Hardware für Let's Play*

Sound + Hifi 
Da kannst dich beraten lassen bezüglich deines Headsets und Mikrofon. Headset ist das Superlux HD681 EVO top! (Gibts bei Thomann.de) Wirklich ein Super Headset hab ich auch.  Wenn du Lets Plays machen willst würde ich schon ein gutes Mikrofon kaufen! Lass dich wegen dem Mikro nochmal beraten in dem Unterforum da kenn ich mich nicht so aus. 
Ich schaue schon lange Lets Plays und beschäftige mich selber auch damit und kann dir sagen: KAUF DIR EIN GUTES MIKROFON!!! Sonst wird das nix glaub mir weil man soll dich in den Videos schon gut verstehen können ohne nervige Nebengeräusche! Sonst schaltet jeder wieder weg!

Aufnahmeprogramm: Entweder Fraps wenn du einen guten Rechner hast oder eine GameCaptureCard so wie ich es habe. Die belastet den Rechner nicht und du kannst auch Konsolen aufnehmen. Fraps belastet den PC ja da es im Hintergrund laufen muss. Eine GameCaptureCard nicht. Musst du entscheiden da eine CaptureCard teuer ist.

Wenn du noch Hilfe braucht bezüglich YoutubeKanal usw. kannst du gerne nachfragen


----------

